# New to forum!



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello I am new to this forum. We live the Texas panhandle and love our small flock! My husband calls me the crazy chicken lady!!! 
We are looking to expand and would be extremely interested in silkies, sizzles, polish, and seramas!! Any one know of any breeders that would ship or any in this area?


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome! I just have my tiny flock of six so I'm no help as to where to find the different breeds here in this area. Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and Welcome !


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes!!!


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi CKMatthews - welcome to the forum and you will find that there are many of us are "crazy chicken". You will find you are not alone here.


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha great!!! I am glad to be with more of my kind HAHA it's kind of eggciting tee hee


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi from Upper Michigan. Welcome aboard. Welcome to chickenhood. Best place to be.  Oh, and EXTREMELY addicting!


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome we are a clucking bunch


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Aw thanks y'all!! Glad to be a part of the flock


----------

